# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  اتصالات المغرب تؤكد أن مشكل تقني تسبب في بطء شديد لصبيب الإنترنت

## mohamed73

*** 
قامت  شركة اتصالات المغرب، عبر صفحتها الرسمية في موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  فيسبوك، بتأكيد لزبائنها أن مشكل تقني هو المتسبب في البطء الشديد الذي  عرفته خدمة الإنترنت يوم الجمعة.وعزت الشركة سبب هذا البطء إلى حدوث عطب في إحدى الأجهزة الموزعة في العاصمة الإسبانية مدريد.
وأكدت الشركة، أن عملية الإصلاح قد بدأت ولم تتحدث عن المدة التي ستستغرقها هذه العملية.
وكان  عدد من زبناء الشركة   قد لاحظوا أن خدمة الإنترنت قد تباطأت بشكل  كبير جدا، وهو ما أثار حنقهم وحيرتهم خصوصا في غياب أي بلاغ للشركة. *

----------


## lassmi

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع

----------

